# Free - Birmingham MAC - 2x Ventoux tickets



## lozcs (21 Jul 2016)

2x tickets for Ventoux at the Mac tomorrow night which I can't now go to - free if anyone wants them.

They're not quite sold out so would prefer these ticjets are used.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2016)

2 tickets? Going to have difficulty persuading the wife to come with me. Hmm - will try for a lads night out.
I do have a credit in the bag, though.


----------



## alicat (21 Jul 2016)

Hi @lozcs 

I could use one of them. I am happy to wait in case you can shift them both as a pair. Or I could go with @BrumJim!


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2016)

alicat said:


> Hi @lozcs
> 
> I could use one of them. I am happy to wait in case you can shift them both as a pair. Or I could go with @BrumJim!



That's quick! I only wish getting a date with women was that easy when I was single!


----------



## Booyaa (21 Jul 2016)

Lucky boys. enjoy.


----------



## lozcs (21 Jul 2016)

cool, so alicat & brumjim having them then?


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2016)

Dunno. Will confirm tonight, with regard to me and a possible +1. Otherwise, blind date time.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2016)

[QUOTE 4376042, member: 45"]Didn't @BrumJim and @alicat meet on a forum ride one evening through Worcestershire a few years ago? Or was that another cat person who lived in Bournville?[/QUOTE]

It was pepecat. No longer active here. Well remembered!


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2016)

@lozcs : Looking good for me.
@alicat : Still to confirm my +1. Will do so by the end of the day.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2016)

OK @alicat: ticket is yours.

@lozcs: How do we get the tickets?


----------



## alicat (21 Jul 2016)

Great, thanks @BrumJim. I'll pm you after the Tdf highlights so we can fix up meeting up.


----------



## lozcs (22 Jul 2016)

Great.

PM me your email and I'll forward you booking details.

I'll speak to box office when they open and make sure not a problem for you to collect - sure it won't be but if it is I'm in central Birmingham this afternoon so you can collect from there.

Will let you know after 9am

Lawrence......


----------



## lozcs (22 Jul 2016)

@BrumJim @alicat


----------



## lozcs (22 Jul 2016)

Just spoken to box office, they have printed new tickets in my name ready to collect when you arrive I'll PM you both the ref number.


----------

